# Pulled the trigger: MSD 6AL-2 Programmable



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

Got my msd 6al-2 programmable in today, wiring seems simple. I havnt seen any info about it on here yet as for wiring and whatnot. It had me wondering why people were using the ICM for their 6al\8980 setup, but I guess it was to control the hall sender. The msd programmable has a hookup for the hall, as long as our hall effect senders are the same layout as others (ground, 12 volts, and trigger). Wiring seems simple as long as I dont have to use the stock ICM ( I dont see why I would have to anymore with this)

(Ignor the points thing, that was for the diagram above it)


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

good to see some one investing in some items that will get their carb setup running properly. most people on here never get their cars running right with carbs because of unwillingness to take the time to learn about the carbs themselves and the surrounding parts ( ignition, fuel pressure, timing, etc. ) that are needed. :thumbup: to you.:beer:


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

of course with my luck, its not working. Got everything wired up properly, when the key to IGN the red wire for keyed ignition is getting 12v but the LED on the msd isnt on and I cant connect it to the computer due to it not being on... troubleshooting now


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

ncbrock said:


> of course with my luck, its not working. Got everything wired up properly, when the key to IGN the red wire for keyed ignition is getting 12v but the LED on the msd isnt on and I cant connect it to the computer due to it not being on... troubleshooting now


sorry. wish i could help ya. when i did my carb setup i ditched the distributor alltogether and went with an electromotive crank triggered ignition. there are others on here that can help ( BigCaddy, B4S, etc )


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm out too, I went distributorless (Megajolt) . I've never done an MSD install .


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

I got it working. I switched the white\blue wire that goes the the hall sender for the plain white wire. (other people had this problem too) and got a base curve down, 10* at idle and 32* total at 3k, just an straight slope from 10* to 32* from 1k-3k, I can fine tune that later. But now I have to find a way to wire my fuel pump, was working fine with the digi stuff, now its only powered when priming and then cranking, once its running its off. So Ive gotta ditch the whole digi ecu now (hopefully it isnt powering anything anymore) and find out how to wire my fuel pump.

Realistically I just need to find a wire thats powered when cranking and running so I can tap into that with my fuel pump I dont want to wire the pump on while ign is on because then the pump would be constantly pumping when thats the position my msd has to be on for it to connect to the computer. Probably the easiest thing to do would be wire in a toggle switch for the pump, but in the event of an accident of any sorts and Im not able to flip the switch for whatever reason thats not very safe.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Likely you just need to wire the MSD tach output wire to the stock coil wire. That would run your tach and give tach signal to the stock fp relay.

The reason people didn't wire the older 6A and 6AL this way is you couldn't. They did not work with direct hall triggers.


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

still not running right, I finally removed the ecu completely (there were two mystery plugs in the drivers side rain tray). I have not changed a thing in the msd and now the motor wants to kick back while starting, Im getting retard at start also, and it doesnt sound good when starting. It also runs 5x worse than before...:facepalm:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

You check to see where the ign timing is at the moment?


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

10* at idle and 32* total at 3k


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Programmed or verified with an advance light?


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

programmed, I guess something could be wrong and it not retarding correct, but its reading out on the laptop fine. i guess an advance light would be nice to own I was thinking my dizzy was shot or something of that sort, tomorrow Im going to try to acquire a new dizzy and a ICM and connector, and try and wire the msd through the icm and then back to the hall sender.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I would program to 0 or 6 and sync it with a timing light. There is probably an offset you need to adjust


----------



## pnavarro (May 17, 2009)

Keeping my eye on this, I'm going to do exactly the same thing next year...


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

any more updates?


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

no updates, I decided to hand the car over to a shop that knows what they are doing. Guy working on my car is struggling with a misfire right now. I have it wired in with the 7 pin ICM right now, and it still has a misfire with that wiring diagram above. Ill let everyone know what was up when I get the car back.


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

is it possible to wire this in without the Ignition Control Module? Use the hall effect wiring and go with that?


----------



## k2rider5936 (Mar 13, 2011)

What distributor are you running, im trying to do this same set up and im stuck


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

Just a normal 16v distributor. Just wire it in with the ICM and you'll be good to go.


----------



## k2rider5936 (Mar 13, 2011)

i doing it on a aba and im running carbs and id like to cut the ecu compltly out. if i use a 16v or a 1.8 distributor do you think it will work>


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

just the normal 8v distributor that comes on the aba will work.


----------



## gagamaggot (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm researching this for my own 914/6 3.0 weber carb engine project, at $700 for a recurved rebuilt dizzy this unit would save me some cash.

I haven't got one yet, but from my research do you realize that the program is upside down?
Instead of advancing up, the program retards down, once the porsche peeps realized this tuning was a breeze.

Hopefully I can help once I start tuning my own unit, but that won't be till next spring.


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

Car is gone now anyways. And yes the msd is backwards, it starts at 25 degrees retard, and you subtract to get what you want.


----------

